# it's not M.S.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i have to get neck surgery but it's not m.s.!

so guess its the less of 2 evil,so iwhenit dos happen i'll bee off line for a while!.. the soon to be x di dask beleive it or not,last week ... if it is m.s. if i wanted her to stay an take care of me. i sid no, nice offer but that not how i would want to stay married.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's great news! Any word on what it actually is then? A bone spur?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:d Yeah! :d


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

great news man!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

really happy to hear that!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

That's great, Feldy! I'm so glad it wasn't M.S. and that you'll be able to stay with us. I'm with Zombie, though, in wondering what it really was. What did they say?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Glad to hear it, feldy. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm really happy to hear the good news feldjager! I hope you're surgery goes well and you're back on the Street soon


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Way to go, feldy! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i go under the knive next friday 2 days there and 3 weeks house arrest then weks of light duty! 3 weeks here god no!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's great news. Best wishes.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

iam back,sore ass heel and cant swallow but hopefuly il be nrmal in acouple of munths

b section at thwe hospital must stand for "hot babe' every nurse and aid was hot. it was nice to see a pretty face as they shot me up with moraphine every 3 hours or so.

no godrugs to come hoem with just vicadine and demerall neevr relly help but helps me sleep.

thats for allk the support noew i just have to heal so i can help move out the wife when she gos!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Glad to see you back, and I'm happy that the surgery went well.  Rest up and come back to us soon.


----------

